# Puppies...



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

StanLee's Fitzwater Gold X Hammond's Dutchie

SOLD

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=462663


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I wanna see some pics when u get round to it. sounds **** they are doin good.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pics are a must.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

This must be what I saw on FB!  I like em and if I werent so broke... might be interested. Lol. Dammit.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm gunna beg Ryan real hard. Lol I showed that pic of Bunches sister you posted a little while back and he was kicking himself in the ass.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

7 total.. 5 males .. 2 females...


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Omg I love the one with the white neck!! Is that a male or female?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Omg I love the one with the white neck!! Is that a male or female?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


female.. up:


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Firehazard said:


> female.. up:


Awww I love her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cuteeee! bet they will be lookers when grown 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww. I'm Diggin that little brown one with the white ring around the neck. Is that one F or M? They sure are cute. Congrats on the new babies


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

If I had the funds I would be all over that white head one Stan!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

So cute. Are those brindle in the middle? More pics please.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yup, 2 dark brindles, one looks like a badger. The other like dutchie. Then the white pup with drk brindle-ing. Red was dominated by black in the brindle and the fact that it was an inbreeding has the litter doubled up on Dutchie, who sired by Tanner ***** Eye with a strong snooty catalyst. Hoagie sire of Fitz also strong snooty catalyst. So it really stacked buckskin traits more than brindle. Fitz looks scattered unles you know where Halls, G&GSpike, Sorrells, Lonzo, Hammonds come from all that on top of heinzl  then back into the Hammonds/Heinzl female.







(Fitz' Pedigree, these pups are doubled back through^^^ dam)

This litter looks like old school tudors (colby Heinzl X's) Seriously look at the litter, one colored like every Tudor legend. One red nose buckskin male. The rest will be black nosed and several tried to be black and tan but because of the red of the sire it wasn't quite able to pull it off. I have a red male with black and white look at puppies then I have 2 black and tan lookin pups, but you can see it will fade to buckskin most likely. Im hoping the lil red male is the smallest, I could use a tiny male from this. My son hopes its the white headed pup with the eagle on his back. Need a good tight nephew to bring to snooty but it has to be small, she is 22lbs. I'll keep which ever is, will have it decided in a couple of weeks. They'll all be up for grabs afterward about 5wks.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Why do you have to live so far away?
Unfair this is.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Love the brindles! just started puttin some money away too ha


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice man!! Saw the pics and was wondering what they were  yay for puppies!!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh why are you so far away?????? I love this breeding! I would totally snatch one! I like the small tan one near the whited-headed pup and the dark tan one near the brindles.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I was trying to talk jtp into coming and getting a couple of these!!
That'd be a long haul, but epic also!
keep us posted on how they do man. They look like they are doing real good.
Im gonna jump a train, ill be there by the time they are ready to depart...ha ha.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha.. yeh, that would be fun.. Its not a bad road trip from the midwest out here. I-90 is a straight shot to CDA from Chicago I believe. I'll keep ya updated. Today they're 24hrs. Already excited myself.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

for sure! hope everything works out just how it should. anxious - drooling, and soon to be steppin in lil smelly turds!! he he he good stuff man..well i gotta run - ttyl


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Diggin the white headed pup for sure!!!!!!!!! Sound like some rough ones in the making


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^Fitzwater Gold .... 38lbs.. OTC ^^^^ Pedigree for Fitz^^^^

Be his first season out as well as being a sire...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Taking pictures today...  Haven't uploaded any.. Im usin the cybershot instead of the celly


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I really like him!  very nice! I don't think I have ever seen his pictures. Alright, well I am sure we all look forward to seeing more of these pups!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bulldog-Foundation/178199405536269

^^^ pictures^^^


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG they are AWESOME!!!! So you steal them away from their mama when they are feeding? Or do puppies always have their tongues out just in case a nipple appears?? lol (I don't know puppies seriously curious lol)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

They all acted like I plucked em off the tit, but NOPE, they were sound asleep on each other as I took pics and placed em back in the nest.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha hungry pups!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay I didn't think of that, I'll upload them here in a bit. Im switchin tires around on rigs gettin ready for winter and clearin out some space for the snow. Moving the dogs around setting up their new spots.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I want another Pit already...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

They are soooo adorable!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't have face book but I can still see the pics. They are beautiful puppies.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you!! ^^ Here are the pups at 19 days roughly..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mamma dog (Dutchie) and her Fitzwater pups...

















Female # 1 .... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Male # 1 (we call this one Tomahawk Eagle.. can't decide if his spot looks like an eagle flying or a tomahawk)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
















Male # 2
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Male #3 NFS (we call him Hoagie)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Male #4 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Male #5 NFS (we call him Badger)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















Female # 2 NFS (we call her Ginny Boots)


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh! I LOVE male #3-- similar color to my Boudreaux boy pup! And I also love the red nose boy male #2 and the other male you named "badger" ---fine looking pups!! That first girl is also quite nice!  I can't even decide which one is my favorite! That tomahawk eagle pup is going to be a looker!

**I think "hoagie" or male #2 need me


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I figured you'd like the red nose.. and yeah lil one I call hoagie does look similar as does female #1 .. the red nose has the same pattern only in reds. Your right, that lil pup we call eagle is gonna be a looker indeed. its hard not for me to just keep em all>> :rofl:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Seriously! You had such a good variety! Keep us posted one which one or ones you keep  wish I was closer to you, I would totally snatch him


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im keeping the 3 marked NFS.. I'll sell one of the males eventually MAYBE.. LOL


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So cute! I love their little wrinkly faces!!! My husband would call those Halloween candy pups: a little bit of everything. 

I'll PM you my address, I'll expect them to be shipped to me promptly after they've turned 8 weeks


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I still like Eagle! That's my boy right there!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I love #1!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Male 3 and 4.. somethin about them...


Solid.Bulldogs for anyone to jump on


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank KM, they're all lil bulldogs for sure... 

Hoagie and Snort are the dominant trait source for their heads... 

If anyone is interested just PM me... all dogs are done by private treaty.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking great fat and healthy still loving the white one whith brindle patches .


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

They're all great lookin lil pups


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been messin with em off and on all day.. :rofl: puppies are alot fun!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Accepting deposits.. 2 are not available .. Pink nosed female and red w/ black faced male.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in love with that little badger pup  gosh they are all just so super cute.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I'm in love with that little badger pup  gosh they are all just so super cute.












This one ^^?? I liked him the most as far as pup with most ability .. Be a good one for you to keep close to Bunch and when and if she did want bunch bred, well... He'd be a good prospect as any.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Omg I love them. Those in the last pic are killin me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

ugh they're adorable can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Gosh! If only I had the extra funds! I need puppy financing lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Gosh! If only I had the extra funds! I need puppy financing lol


2nded..... that white headed male just keeps pulling me in. Hows his attitude? He take much guff off his littermates?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> 2nded..... that white headed male just keeps pulling me in. Hows his attitude? He take much guff off his littermates?


Bah! Ask Stan, I called dibs on Eagle already.... lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

U effing suck. His name wouldve been native warrior here....oh well.... I need my red female apbt before I go hunting a male down...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> U effing suck. His name wouldve been native warrior here....oh well.... I need my red female apbt before I go hunting a male down...


Lol I'm teasin u. Lol. Stan and I been talking a lil bit but nothing in writing. If u got the money get urself a dog!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Next 1 I get is a female. I cant have all these males running around lol me and a really good breeder have something worked out so saven and waitn on that lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Next 1 I get is a female. I cant have all these males running around lol me and a really good breeder have something worked out so saven and waitn on that lol


Understandable. My heart says get the pup.... my bank account says WTF?!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Understandable. My heart says get the pup.... my bank account says WTF?!


Stans such a fan of my plans I honestly dont think hed sell me a pup unless I had my female and she had some maturity to her anyway lol.

All I gotta say is yall with them pretty petite red females better look out for me in the future lol . Imay have something to give them all a run for their money.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol!!! Pssssh! Pyra is the ultimate little red queen. She don't take smack from no one!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol!!! Pssssh! Pyra is the ultimate little red queen. She don't take smack from no one!


Maybe for now....


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I seriously love all these pups. Each one is different! I even had a dream about them the other night....I think that is a sign.... Lol!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

POOR Ol' Mamma dog.... she's saying they're 4 weeks can you take em Please !!!!! up:
Just had their first gruel yesterday... lil more solid today. Teethies!!!! are sharp. Still get mamma off an on for a few more days then no more by 5 weeks. She couldn't handle it, probably drag em off in the woods. upruns:









fat lil pigglets.........

















Tomahawk here my kids want to call Ed.. .. ??? ... Okay .. ?? cool, reminds me of the E.Crenshaw Colby stock in the Carver... 
He knows the porch is his.....

















Don't let that innocent face full you ... she's the fire hazard of the litter....

















See why we call him badger.. he looks the bill and hes quiet till right before the storm then he's shakin... always lookin... LOL

















He looks so sweet.. til you pinch his cheek.. .. up:

















The Dibo Hoagie here just is as chill as can be, till they ruff housin gets on him then he settles and goes back to puppy faces. NOT FOR SALE ....









Only one of this guy, you can't wake him up to do nothing, his sibling fight and wrestle and dog pile all over him and he's like "yawn"...... ZZzzzzZzzzz..

















NOT FOR SALE........ she's gonna be tucked away..

Well thats the character of em' as they just start to act like puppies. By the end next week, we'll see if they're much the same or any different.

I thought the garner spike snooty stuff had a strong part to play on Hoagie X Dutches..(both have it) Fitz back into her really projected that more even a lil hoagie like female ..


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

You forgot my favorite one!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh. My. Gosh. NICE!!! I love them all! Poor Dutchie is tired of them lol! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at his little Badger face. He's just too damn cute!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow stan lookong good bud little chunkers...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks ya'll.. yeah in no time they'll be chasin, and chewin... up:'s are so much fun. Be my last batch for about 2yrs. ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

UPDATE .. NEW PICS!!!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.600193440003528.1073741827.178199405536269&type=3&uploaded=7


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Stan I love the flags  gosh they're all just so adorable. I'm gunna die of puppy fever. Lol.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Uhhhh I love the brindles! You're killin me!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are sooooooo Cute!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmmmm.... We need new pup pics  so I can drool over them.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I know! Hoagie and Badger are my favorites  oh and I like Eagle too! I've been trying to get some $bling$ scraped together, just bad timing since our furnace went and had to be replaced :/ 
Are you getting one of these McCoy?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

A few new pics...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.600193440003528.1073741827.178199405536269&type=1&notif_t=like


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

They're getting big! So cute!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

so stinkin cute Stan!!!!! they are awesome!!!  the lil whiteheaded guy being the most awesome of course!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll get some better pics later, I got one pup, the one I like that has been called, hoagie, dibo and everything else ... we call hobo cause he's dopey like ol dibo was said to be but fires up quick, looks like a hound and the poor lil guy got into some leafy spurge which is poisonous it has blistered his mouth and got in his eyes I was able to clean that up now tending to his blistered mouth. His lymph nodes are really swollen, and we thought he got stung by yellow jackets at first.. poor guy. Im keep one or two to utilize exclusively as hunters and predator control.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Dogs lookin good buddy.....all of'm spoke fer??


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I neeeeeeeeed one! They are just too darn cute!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey yoooooooooooooou guys.... Now you can look at the ped of the pups..

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [462663] :: FITZWATER X DUTCHIE


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome man you got it working I couldnt figure it out.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Awesome man you got it working I couldnt figure it out.


Thanks Rudy;its supposed to be activated within 24hrs... It took 28 as if I was fonchin' at the bit... LOL

Now folks can ... how's that often go?? OH! "I have this pup what do ya'll think of this ped??" LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [462663] :: FITZWATER X DUTCHIE


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Awww I really like that dark brown one but they are all very cute puppies. Wish I could get one


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

the brindle standing up..or other standing..!!!!! -but then again, that lil one on the right seems alert also.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like the little dark brown one on the right!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The two cookies on the end are the lil girls.... both are lil go getters, one is more rambunctious in nature, the other just wants to be by you.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Loving that lil dark brindle guy!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Check out that gang! So cute. *


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank ya, its a good litter. 

Hahaha yeah, he's your type of dog; Rudy you just opened up some space too... up:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is true hmm. Seems as few folks have noticed my empty spot lol, Been asked by couple folk if it needed to be filled lol!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

They're getting big! Love those brindles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah... you'll find something that triggers your fancy sooner or later... LOL we always do. 

he'll be a great dog for sure.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh they have gotten so big and cute!!!! Badger is looking handsome as ever  oh and "white head" is just too cute for words!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww man I love the phantom of the opera pup. So cute!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HEY GPB bulldoggers!!! ............

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [462663] :: FITZWATER X DUTCHIE

$1500.00 each!

I also give a discount for veterans, servicemen/women, and discount for civilian emergency responders. (if its a gift for any of those mentioned I will honor the discount as well) PM me for further details.

Shots wormed ... 3months old and less than 6lbs EACH!! Still CUTE lil puppies as they approach 12wks. Easy to handle, easy to ship. Every pup is completely balanced upstairs and down very responsive and very personable. Hand raised in a small yard on acres with livestock and with my children interacting with them all the time neighbor kids too.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Damn my bank account..... you already know id snag atleast 1 from you...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Really?! The eagle boy is still available?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yep... 

the girls aren't available nor is the male I picked.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwww someone got my little girl....JTP you and me both! I hate bad timing and $$$!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awwww someone got my little girl....JTP you and me both! I hate bad timing and $$$!


My boys still available. I had his name picked when I saw him lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a female that can go out on pet quality contract, must be spayed or neutered at 5-6months I do this two ways.. 200.00 with signed contract agreement. or 500 and I reimburse the 200 to the vet nearest you when the dog is 6months. I will let a male go for this pet quality as well. Mind you my pet quality is some one elses "game dog". So they still come with a firehazard warning


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh Stan! .... if only I could!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Some one is going to get a badass pet!!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Insane if I didn't have pets already that would be something I would get on .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Man, what I wouldn't give to have a house and a yard! Stan, I've been in love with the black brindle since you first posted pictures. When I do get a place to call my own, I'll definitely be on your waiting list.


----------



## Jsspallina (Sep 2, 2012)

what puppies are still available? any new pic's


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> I have a female that can go out on pet quality contract, must be spayed or neutered at 5-6months I do this two ways.. 200.00 with signed contract agreement. or 500 and I reimburse the 200 to the vet nearest you when the dog is 6months. I will let a male go for this pet quality as well. Mind you my pet quality is some one elses "game dog". So they still come with a firehazard warning


:cheers:SOLD:cheers:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

So I DO HAVE a couple of charity cases... 

I have tanner who has a fleshy strawberry tumor and needs a home with someone who wants a real version of a DIBO style OFRN by authentication of being pure DIBO and the epitamy of a lightner style red dog. You can contact me PM if your interested. Im not sure if its genetic. I do know they dont have any genetic mental heart or productive organ faults weakness or undesired traits. 

Hobo also is up he had a immune crash as a young pup got into a nest of HOBOs and they bit him in the eyelid and around his mouth. He bares the scares and need a life long friend who can put drops in his eyes every day and dont mind hes dead game attitude. 

both raised with kids great thinkers and very sound. PM me if your interested. They will not be availabe long I have them up elsewhere but want someone from GPB to have a chance to get a real bulldog from 1930s. Both may have to be neutered. But Clouses founding bitch was riddled with cancer as are many a good dog foundation sire or dam. 
So it would be on the opinion of your vet and yourself. 

I have to many irons in the fire.........


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Tanner is Cancer Free ... Turned out to be an infected gland in the nipple. 
Hobo is doing real good... 
Both have been placed.


----------

